# Central NY Orchid Show and Sale



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2017)

I am remiss in notifying everyone that the Central New York Orchid Society Show and Sale is this weekend , Sept 30th - Oct 1st at the Beaver Lake Nature Center in Baldwinsville, NY. There will be AOS ribbon and national awards given, educational displays and photographs/artwork, and lots of orchids and supplies for sale!

Vendors this year are Marlow Orchids, Piping Rock Orchids, Main Street Orchids and Kelley's Korner Orchid Supplies. Beaver Lake is a cool place to visit. 

The show has already started, and I ran into Cosmic Orchid /Kimberly who is a member here! Should be lots of orchid pics

For more details and show pics from previous years go to www.cnyos.org


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2018)

*2018 CNYOS Show and Sale and 2017 show pictures*

Hello everyone, The Central NY Orchid Society Show and Sale will be held at the Beaver Lake Nature Center on Sept 29th and 30th 
details can be found at www.cnyos.org and pictures from last year's show can be seen at 
http://cnyos.org/showpics/thumbnails.php?album=15


----------



## Hien (Sep 11, 2018)

is this the same show that use to be at The Winter garden, world trade center.
Then later on at Rockefeller Center?
wish they have them at World Trade Center...it was so convenience to get there by the Path Train


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2018)

that was the greater nyc orchid society. The central ny orchid society is up in the Syracuse ny area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2018)

Bump
That setup is this Friday, show Saturday and Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2018)

Marlow Orchids* AOS Show trophy winner






CNYOS club display


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2018)

The one plant AOS award, an 83 pt CCM awarded for Phal cornu-cervi v. chattaladae *Ezra James*








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2018)

I have uploaded the pictures from the orchid show at our Show Pictures page

http://cnyos.org/showpics/thumbnails.php?album=17&page=1

I dont have plant or display names yet, editing and uploading through the club server takes awhile 

Glen Deckers display is amazing, all slippers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

